# Which Country?



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello,

We are going around in circles, trying to find the right country, let alone clinic, to help us.  We want to find an egg donor that has a similar skin, eye colouring and everything else as me.  I'm fair skinned with blue eyes and brown hair...  As you can tell, we are complete novices at this, so don't really know where to start. 

We've heard good things about Spain, but are worried that my pasty   complexion would be a problem.  Now we're thinking of Czech Republic, Holland or....

Can anyone advise us on where to begin with this as we just seem to be losing days and hope. 

If anyone has any ideas on countries and / or clincs that they've had good experience of, we'd be really grateful to hear from you.  

Here's hoping


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Serum in Greece would probably have a good match for you as they get a lot of fair skinned Eastern Eurpoean donors + Serum is an amazing clinic x


----------



## IVF Traveler (May 23, 2008)

Your donor characteristics sound like a great match for Czech, feel free to PM me if you want more details/prices/success rates from some of the clinics in Czech.  I think Czech is still one of the least expensive places to do DE.  

Holland has not been a big player in the donor egg IVF world to date.


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

You sound similar in appearance to me and my specialist told us to go to the Czech Republic to get a good match. We have just returned from the Zlin where we booked everything ourselves, as daunting and nerve wracking as it was, through just email! It was so easy and saved us heaps of money. Ivona, the coordinator, speaks perfect English having lived in America for several years. You can email them directly for the costs or get them from the website. It was easy to get there from Prague and Vienna and everyone was lovely!

Best of luck with your decision. I know it's daunting but it's a lot easier to coordinate and organise on your own than you first think!


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for responding, funnily enough, we've chosen Czech Republic.  We narrowed it down to two clinics but now you've mentioned Zlin, we'll look at that one too 

Congratulations on your news, hope it all goes well for you


----------

